# My Ferret have been hunting and eating the odd slug



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi folks
My ferrets are kept outside in a large two tier hutch unfortunately with the recent wet weather in the UK my garden as usual is swimming in slugs I keep finding several of them invading my ferret playroom in the lower tier of the hutch and I am sure the ferrets -who are 10 weeks old have been eating the odd one as I have found one or two pools of slime and what looks like slug remains.
Will slugs cause them harm? I know that ferrets can eat insects as an occasional treat but I would not really want them eating wild ones in case of disease.

I am looking into natural prevention to stop the slugs getting in the hutch but I refuse to use poisons round my pets hutch and in the garden as they play there.
My ferrets are fed a mix of encore kitten kibble, raw meat and the odd day old chick. They have been treated with spot on flea, mite and heartworm preventative and are due to get canine distemper shots in the coming weeks. Any sugdestions are very welcome

Many Thanks
Ninjagoth


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

to get rid of them you might want to set up a beer trap. you need a can of really cheap larger [cheaper the better] pour some into a tub and then make the tub a little tent [roof tiles work well, the ones for the top of the roof] put this in the garden overnight as it will attract the slugs then dispose of them every morning works a treat. just make sure to remove it before the ferrets are let out to play


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you try placing salt around the hutch. Just wash the salt away when you let the ferrets out


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

Cool thanks for the tips may try both together I have many slugs who seem to love the ferrets hutch strangely the snails prefer my wheelie bins in particular the compost one


----------

